# Obscure listening only thread...



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

OK, what's the most obscure thing you're listening to right now or in the recent past? If it can be downloaded easily, it ain't obscure. Try and stump the audience out there. Especially the music experts. They'll always like a heads-up on variety.

Mine? "Big Boss Man" by Jimmy Reed, right after "Hey Miss Bessie" by Jimmy Rushing. Love them old blues tunes...


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 10, 2006)

"Adventures In A Yorkshire Landscape", Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, good one. I'm digging on "Straight to Hell" by The Clash. One of their songs nobody ever plays on the radio, even though they fawn all over how important that band is.


----------



## Donna (Jun 10, 2006)

I doubt either of these can be downloaded anywhere...

Firstborn, "Killer Within" and
Raggedy Ann, "Arizona"


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

Nope. Not likely... 

"Rockabilly Funeral" - Commander Cody w/ Bill Kirchen


----------



## JustPlainJim (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmm... I listen to a lot of Sonota Actica... not exactly main stream... A few anime soundtracks... Katamari Damacy...

But the hardest to download has to be the band "Iron Horse"s album "Fade to Bluegrass". A bluegrass cover of Metallica music. (love their rendition of "Fuel" and "Four Horsemen" ^_^ )


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

Love bluegrass covers of metal! There was a Dallas band named "Killbilly" that first did the speed metal/bluegrass fusion thing. Loved 'em, way back in '86...

"Golden Age of Leather" - Blue Oyster Cult

Try getting THAT one on the radio!


----------



## Donna (Jun 10, 2006)

I thought Hayseed Dixie were the first? Wow....I learned something new.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2006)

"Friends of Mine" - The Guess Who

_The man's blood dripped into the ground, which was created by God..._

Kinda heavy for the guys who did "These Eyes" just three tracks earlier...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 10, 2006)

Last night my brother and I got drunk (really drunk) and we went to youtube and watched "Dirty Love" by Thunder (1990). It was scary we knew almost all the words given the time since we probably last heard that song and how drunk we were .


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 11, 2006)

Hot Apple Pie, Hillbillies..I love it


----------



## ripley (Jun 11, 2006)

Taj Mahal and Toumani Diabate, "Queen Bee"
Vera Ward Hall, "Another Man Done Gone"
Ethel Waters, "My Handyman"
Lonnie Johnson, "I Got the Best Jelly Roll in Town"
Ingrid Lucia and the Flying Neutrinos, "Baby's Making Duck"
Acid, "Take Your Time"


----------



## FEast (Jun 11, 2006)

There's an album that plays frequently on my cable tv's Music Choice channel. It's called "Trumpet Concertos," and the horn player is Ole Edvard Antonsen. I absolutely love this album, but have been unable to get it anywhere. I even contacted his website and recording company, but to no avail. I tried searching rare recordings sites, but had no luck there either.

If anyone can find me a copy, I'd gladly pay a reward for same. It was recorded in 1993 with the English Chamber Orchestra, so it's not really that old. I'm SO frustrated that I can't find this CD, and always know when a piece comes on from it. I don't think there's one I don't like. Please *HELP!*~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 11, 2006)

Not sure which, if any of these CAN'T be downloaded, but here are the CDs I've listened to so far today: 

Stanley Turrentine "Hustlin'" - Tenor sax-and-organ husband-and-wife (Shirley Scott) combo. Prime.

Hariprasad Chaurasia "Krishna's Flute" - raga, Indian classical flute music - when I told Panhype I was listening to this the other day he replied "that sounds ghey" and we got into a mini-dispute.

Soft Machine "British Tour '75" - psychedelic kinda fusion live album from a short-lived lineup of the group

Tod Dockstader & David Lee Myers "Bijou" - quiet sorta cinematic radio-show style noise from musique concrete pioneer Dockstader with a guy (Myers, previously known as "Arcane Device") who's previously known for using feedback as his sole sound source. I like Dockstader's newest stuff (I think he's older than 80) much better than the musique concrete he's known for.

right now: Diabolic "Infinity Through Purification" - Obscure but one of the best Florida death metal outfits. I liked their earlier ones better tho.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

Music that I have been arranging.

 

It sorta resembles Primal Scream and The Velvet Underground, I am guessing.


----------



## Delaney (Jun 11, 2006)

Nighttime is the right time--Rufus & Carla Thomas


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 11, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Last night my brother and I got drunk (really drunk) and we went to youtube and watched "Dirty Love" by Thunder (1990). It was scary we knew almost all the words given the time since we probably last heard that song and how drunk we were .



Lol, I could probably have sung along too 

Obsurity wise I've been listening to Aphrodisiac by FM which is a nostalgic trip for me. Otherwise its mostly the Flying Burrito Brothers and, of course, Grievous Angel by Gram Parsons playing in my car these days.

Tracey xx


----------



## fatlane (Jun 11, 2006)

Wow... Soft Machine, Flying Burrito Brothers, Gram Parsons...

How about a little obscurity from The Strawbs? I've got _Ghosts_, here, and I'm getting ready to put it on the turntable and give both sides a good spin.


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 11, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Hmm... I listen to a lot of Sonota Actica... not exactly main stream...



They are in Finland  


Uhhh... One band I've been listening to a lot lately is Funerary Dirge, I don't think many people know of them.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't. You ever hear of Grong Grong?

Absulutely unlistenable.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 11, 2006)

"Linda and Her Londonderry Air" By Elsa Lanchester (The way she sings it, she makes it sound like she is singing about something else. Well, you get the idea.)


and "If you peek in my Gazebo" also by Elsa Lanchester.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 11, 2006)

Booyah!! I am the master of the obscure!

Who's the man? Who's the man?

Seriously, who is the man? Because I sure as hell don't know. No one ever tells me these things.


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 12, 2006)

Right now I'm rocking out to 65daysofstatic. I have no idea how popular or not they are. But they're very good and that's what matters to me.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

"Scarabus" - Ian Gillan Band

That's from his jazz-rock days... not _altogether_ bad...


----------



## abluesman (Jun 12, 2006)

Country Joe and the Fish - Not So Sweet Martha Lorraine


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

"No Time" - The Guess Who, but from their _Canned Wheat_ album. I prefer the guitar solo on that one to the _American Woman_ version.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 12, 2006)

"Indissolube" from the La Perla Private Show 3 disc

La Perla lingerie label, cant rememeber who it's by but the disc has various artists


----------



## abluesman (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not sure how available this is but it's one of my favorites.

Canned Heat -- Fried Hockey Boogie. Many, many moons ago they used to do an extended live version that would last 20 minutes sometimes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 12, 2006)

Not listening to anything at this exact moment, but lately I've been listening to Ed Miller - Scottish Voice, along with a cd,The Haunting, by a now-defunct Scottish music group called Clandestine.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

"And the Address" - Deep Purple

Great instrumental from their first album which, according to Classic Rock formatters, consists of exactly one song - "Hush". OK, so it's not all good, but, dang...


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2006)

"Below the Salt" CD - - Steeleye Span


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

"Why Didn't Rosemary" -- Deep Purple, from their third LP. Based on an Otis Spann number for the vague connection to Jane's track.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruben & The Jets (way before Benny & The Jets) by Frank Zappa

"Right! Said Fred" by Bernard Cribbins

"Gates of the West" by The Clash

"Big Legged Women" by Taj Mahal

"He Ain't Comin' Home No More" Nina Simone

"Mecca" by Gene Pitney


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 12, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "Linda and Her Londonderry Air" By Elsa Lanchester (The way she sings it, she makes it sound like she is singing about something else. Well, you get the idea.)
> 
> 
> and "If you peek in my Gazebo" also by Elsa Lanchester.



The Bride of Frankenstein released an album?? That episode of her on "I Love Lucy" was the only thing I had ever seen her do after BOF. Always thought she was brilliant.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

"Dancing Madly Backwards" -- Captain Beyond


----------



## ripley (Jun 12, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> "Big Legged Women" by Taj Mahal
> 
> "He Ain't Comin' Home No More" Nina Simone




Two of my faves! I knew I liked you, Les.


----------



## Jane (Jun 12, 2006)

fatlane said:


> "Why Didn't Rosemary" -- Deep Purple, from their third LP. Based on an Otis Spann number for the vague connection to Jane's track.


Vague, but True.


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 12, 2006)

Right now, Wiplash - _Respect the Dead_, from the _Ticket to Mayhem_ album. They were much less obscure now (first band ever signed to the hulking musical beast now known as Roadrunner Records, I think...) and I'm sure a lot of people probably remember them, but since they're never discussed it's hard to guage their obscurity.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 12, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> The Bride of Frankenstein released an album??



Several of them. I have three. She has a cute funny singing style.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 13, 2006)

...from Act I of John Moran's "The Manson Family: an Opera." Iggy Pop plays the Prosecutor...who knew?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2006)

Obesus just won the Internet on that post.

Meanwhile, "Boogie Chillun" by Lightnin' Hopkins will have to do.


----------



## Jane (Jun 13, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Obesus just won the Internet on that post.
> 
> Meanwhile, "Boogie Chillun" by Lightnin' Hopkins will have to do.


He usually does.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2006)

... and did.

"Boogie with Stu" - Led Zeppelin

Not really all that obscure, but more obscure than most other Zep tunes.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2006)

"When Johnny comes Marching Home" by Jack Teagarden.


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 13, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> "When Johnny comes Marching Home" by Jack Teagarden.


Glittertind did a kick ass version of that song. Folk metal with kind of a punkish vibe.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 13, 2006)

...amazoning, yahooing and hanging around with way too many very confused and culturally overexposed artistic people in these damn Frisco coffee joints. Sometimes it is hard to tell the mental health clinic where I work from the coffee house! Builds cultural tuffitude and the obscurity factor is out to lunch!

Speaking of which, this reminds me of a time when G.X. Jupiter-Larsen mentioned a very obscure group of Russian artists during the 1930's who were located way the hell out in the boondocks...but they heard about the avant-garde stuff that was going on in Moscow. They were too poor to travel all the way to the big city, so they created their own version of it on rumor alone...like, wow, what a team spirit!!:bow: 

Off to listen to Endura's "Black Eden" (note drawing by 1890's decadent artist, Felicien Rops on cover)...maybe the new Death in June...much more mainstream stuff, eh?


Jane said:


> He usually does.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know if I can match anybody's obscurity but here's some selections that I've listened to that aren't very popularized.

Little Trouble Girl (instrumental) - *Sonic Youth*
Down Baby - *Loud Lucy *(I saw Loud Lucy "LIVE" in concert when they opened for Alanis Morisette years ago.)
Opinion - *Nirvana*
Blue (4 track demo) - *Elastica*
Little Drum Machine Boy - *Beck *(Christmas Song)
Sexy Boy - (Beck's remix of Air)
Mindstream (Mind The Bend The Mind) - *Meat Beat Manifesto *remix of Orbital
Strawberry Fields Forever (Orginally done by The Beatles) - *Candy Flip*
1999 (Orginally done by Prince) - *The Residents* 
Paint It Black (Originally done by The Rolling Stones) - *The Residents*


----------



## fatlane (Jun 14, 2006)

"Red Rum" - Lizzy Borden

80's Metal rides again!


----------



## gypsy (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL - *still* looking for Bohemian Rhapsody covered by Fuzzbox.


----------



## Jane (Jun 15, 2006)

When Obesus posts, it raises the level of the discussion...but since I'm usually treading water at best...


----------



## Obesus (Jun 15, 2006)

I am in an odd geographical position...San Francisco may be a town filled to bursting with slackers, freaky folk and flakes from hell, but it does tend to both start and follow world trends in the avant-garde with a vengence...it is like being in a pressure-cooker where we get both our own homegrown avant and just about all of the national and international folks on a regular basis. We have seen a lot of youth movements either started or strongly represented here and word travels incredibly fast along the grapevine...Tardcore may have really started with Food Fortunata and his band Sockeye in Ohio per se, but we had the Nerd-core band Three Day Stubble years and years ago...influences trade back and forth. The Residents were a huge avant presence here waaaay back in the early 1970's and Industrial music was largely built across the San Francisco Monte-Cazazza-London-Genesis P.Orridge axis...it makes for a fascinating history of music and performance, but I doubt anyone will really tackle it all in a coherent historical way. I *am* documenting our own little contribution in Performance Art and music slowly but surely and that goes back to 1978 at the Academy of Art College and Joe Rees video class...Joe went on to found Target Video, which still has _the_ archive of the whole SF Punk movement...what can one say?
The photo is from the July 14th issue of People Magazine, showing our performance of "Lodge of Sorrow" at the Art Motel...from an article on SF Performance art...I am the skinny, naked tattoo-ed person in the middle! The reporter was a very nice woman who actually listened to me and printed what I said....who knew? 
Ohhh...we are going to put out a sound-archive on CD including some of the really ancient pieces that appeared in UnSound and Another Room from the Kristine Ambrosia days, the "Dead Girl" material recorded live during the 1990's and early Millenium and some of the newer "Sons of the Widow" songs...talk about obscure! Whooooooo--eeeeee!



Jane said:


> When Obesus posts, it raises the level of the discussion...but since I'm usually treading water at best...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 15, 2006)

Now I want to listen to Bruce Haack.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 24, 2006)

"The Big Problem doesn't equal the solution. The solution equals LET IT BE" contains the Universe's creepiest version of "The Daring Young Man on the Flying Trapeze"....downright scary and frightening...and I'm a' listening to it right now! bingo! Creepiest song since The Evil Mother's "Free Poison"...did I ever mention that when we had the company Halloween party a few years ago, my component won with our Addams Family impression...and I played UNCLE FESTER! AHA! Type-casting! :shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

You? _Uncle Fester?_ Who'd-a thunk?

Well, I'm finishing off the relatively pedestrian "Drive On" by Mott (no longer the Hoople). Always wondered what they sounded like after Ian Hunter left. Now I know.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 24, 2006)

JustPlainJim said:


> Katamari Damacy...



Anything Katamari Damacy is obscure.
Disco Prince and Katamari Mambo (Katamari Syndrome Mix) are some of my favorites.

"Institutionalized" -- Suicidal Tendencies
"Little Busters", "Hybrid Rainbows" -- the pillows
"Ai no Uta", "Excaliber" -- Psycho le Cemu
Pretty much anything by Alizee
"Dr. Worm" -- They Might Be Giants
"Pistolero" -- Juno Reactor


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

"Frijolero" -- Molotov


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2006)

Right now, 'Drink Fight Fuck' by The Erotics.....obscure enough?

80's metal rocks!


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

Damn, that's obscure. How about "Carolina County Ball" by Elf?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 24, 2006)

"Botten Anna" -- Basshunter


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Damn, that's obscure. How about "Carolina County Ball" by Elf?



Not only am I falling in love with Miss Toodles cat, I think I am falling in love with Fatlane as well.....


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, you know _exactly_ what I'm talking about... how about some more vinyl porn... I got a Metal Blade "Metal Massacre V" collection here with some way cool early Fates Warning on it...


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Yeah, you know _exactly_ what I'm talking about... how about some more vinyl porn... I got a Metal Blade "Metal Massacre V" collection here with some way cool early Fates Warning on it...




Are you wearing your _soldier boy _uniform?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, ma'am! I'm a card-carrying member of several mid-80's bands' metal militias.

:uts on a _Steeler_ album and makes suggestive glances as Ron Keel sings along with Yngvie Malmsteen...::


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2006)

* Swoons *


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

Whaddya say we go for a ride in my '67 Mustang? I got _Rainbow Rising_ in the 8-track and nobody else has to know about it...


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Whaddya say we go for a ride in my '67 Mustang? I got _Rainbow Rising_ in the 8-track and nobody else has to know about it...



Only if we can drink Boonesfarm and I can wear my acid washed jeans.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

Deal.

And I'll respect you in the morning, but you'll have to get back with me about respecting you in the afternoon.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 24, 2006)

"I am a Viking" -- Yngwie Malmsteen. He owns.

Im also a fan of Luca Turilli.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

"Shin Kicker" - Rory Gallagher


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 24, 2006)

"Conservative Christian Right-Wing Republican Straight White American Males", by Todd Snider.

Been listening to some other Todd Snider, too.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

"Sui Bong" - Dengue Fever, _Escape From Dragon House_

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS CD. Who cares nearly all the lyrics are in Khmer? It's 60's pop from the Cambodian school with a few sensitive little acoustic numbers thrown in for balance.

But you just gotta love the James Bond-like stylings on the tracks here. The band has a female vocalist who is just out of this world.

http://denguefevermusic.com/v2/


----------



## Jane (Jun 24, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You? _Uncle Fester?_ Who'd-a thunk?
> 
> Well, I'm finishing off the relatively pedestrian "Drive On" by Mott (no longer the Hoople). Always wondered what they sounded like after Ian Hunter left. Now I know.


Not exactly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## Jane (Jun 24, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Not only am I falling in love with Miss Toodles cat, I think I am falling in love with Fatlane as well.....


Don't forget, there is a line.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

Jane said:


> Not exactly a ringing endorsement.



No, it's not. Nothing like how I am falling in love with the voice of the woman in Dengue Fever. Mercy sakes, if you only listen to JUST ONE CD with Cambodian performers on it, make it Dengue Fever's _Escape From Dragon House_.


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 24, 2006)

Fatlane and Donnalicious... adopt me? I'm listening to Witchfinder General.


----------



## Donna (Jun 25, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Fatlane and Donnalicious... adopt me? I'm listening to Witchfinder General.



Sure...now go mow the lawn!

Not sure if this is obscure enough for this thread, but listening to Soul Sirkus this morning....


----------



## gypsy (Jun 25, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Not sure if this is obscure enough for this thread, but listening to Soul Sirkus this morning....



Klaus Nomi. 

http://www.thenomisong.com/


----------



## fatlane (Jun 25, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Fatlane and Donnalicious... adopt me? I'm listening to Witchfinder General.



And when you're finished mowing the lawn, you better shower and WASH THOSE HANDS before you get into my vinyl... but there's an extra $5 for you if you help me catalog them all.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 25, 2006)

Cayz compilations for 2000,and 2001
Russki Razmir
massive in mench
otyg
puhdys
Bishoujo senshi sailormoon vocal album
Tea Party
Bis
Sera Myu soundtracks
Polysics_NewWaveJacket
NikoPachi_Ayumi


----------



## olivefun (Jun 26, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Soft Machine "British Tour '75" - psychedelic kinda fusion live album from a short-lived lineup of the group.



Soft machine?
haha
I am surprised.

I love Robert Wyatt


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

Jazz time...

"Fidel" -- Jackie McLean, from the Blue Note LP, _Jackie's Bag_.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Soft machine?
> haha
> I am surprised.
> 
> I love Robert Wyatt



He's great. I've been a fan of them for forever (well, since 1971 or so.) I loved his drumming too.

The album I mentioned was done after he left but I like all Soft Machine.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm currently listening to "Du" by David Hasselhoff.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 26, 2006)

I love Robert Wyatt's voice.

Memories of you.
Round Midnight

sigh.
I will go listen to that right now in the garden.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm currently listening to "Du" by David Hasselhoff.




I know you are just kidding right?


----------



## olivefun (Jun 26, 2006)

I am learning about this woman, Vashti Bunyan and listening to her 1969 release.
What a wild story.

Vashti Bunyan discovered by Rolling Stones manager Andrew Oldham, she had the looks of Francoise Hardy, while her sole LP was produced by Nick Drake guru Joe Boyd and arranged by Drake collaborator Robert Kirby.

She travelled with her hippy boyfriend by horse and gypsy caravan to join up with donovan in the isle of skye or something.

The journey took 2 years, by the time she got there.. Donovan had moved on back to the city.

She stayed put for decades and in 2000, she moved back to London.
Now working as a temp receptionist she googled her name and discovered that she was a "lost" treasure and her LPs were fetching lots of money on the internet.

Read her story. It is fascinating.

http://www.anotherday.co.uk/


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 27, 2006)

fatlane said:


> No, it's not. Nothing like how I am falling in love with the voice of the woman in Dengue Fever. Mercy sakes, if you only listen to JUST ONE CD with Cambodian performers on it, make it Dengue Fever's _Escape From Dragon House_.



I have to check that out. It'll make for a wonderful tryst of aural sex with:
*Holiday in Cambodia*, by the Dead Kennedys. After I guess it's what? >25 years now? It's still one of my faves. "_Stealin' Peoples' Mail_", makes a great anthem for blowwing up mailboxes in the wee hours...


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 27, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I am learning about this woman, Vashti Bunyan and listening to her 1969 release.
> What a wild story.[/URL]



I like that one. I was playing it at work around last Christmas (I work at a record store) and my boss (who's quite rude about stuff like this - he goes through phases where he needs absolute control of the stereo like a teenage boy who's allowing us in his room) kept yanking it off. Then I'd put it back on a day or two later while he was out - he'd come back in and turn it right off, like that's the natural thing you do when the Vashti Bunyan CD is on: you walk over to the player and turn it off. He took it off 3 different times. Then I bought it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I know you are just kidding right?



Not at all. I'd be happy to share it with anyone who wants to hear it.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

Roger Glover - "Divided World" from his solo LP from the mid-80's.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Not at all. I'd be happy to share it with anyone who wants to hear it.




That is just wrong on so many levels dude!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> That is just wrong on so many levels dude!


 How so?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> How so?




Hey don't get me wrong I love Knight Rider. But I can't really see or hear Hasselhoff sing without losing it.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 27, 2006)

"Rubber Biscuit" - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Moonchild (Jun 28, 2006)

I just got Taking Over by Overkill, so I celebrated by listening to the songs _Overkill, Overkill II (The Nightmare Continues), _and_ Overkill III (Under the Influence)_ right in a row. It was sweet.

But they're not obscure, so now it's Nokturnal Mortum - _Black Moon Overture_.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 28, 2006)

Overkill, huh? I think I'll crank out my Nuclear Assault album.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, this is one song in a soundtrack to a powerful movie called Once Were Warriors, about a Maori family in New Zealand...

'What's The Time Mr. Wolf" by South of Bombay


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

"Tokyo Nights" by Puffy Amiyumi... they're obscure in America...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 29, 2006)

fatlane said:


> "Tokyo Nights" by Puffy Amiyumi... they're obscure in America...



No, they're not. They have their own cartoon series on Cartoon Network as well as a line of toys and dolls by Mattel.

Personally, I can't stand them. They sound like the Chipmunks but only even more high pitched and hyper.

I almost forgot, They also sing the annoying theme song for the mega popular Teen Titans animated series.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 29, 2006)

Is *Shonen Knife* still considered obscure here?

I've only heard a few of their songs. "My Favourite Town, Osaka" was one I caught twice on CBC Radio.

The title "Tokyo Knights" reminded me of that Shonen Knife title.


.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 29, 2006)

You want obscure? 

I imagine I'm the only one here with Walela and Red Thunder CDs.


----------



## Obesus (Jun 29, 2006)

Praga Khan...."Gun Buck" ep...ol' fave....but it stabilizes...feelings....


----------



## Obesus (Jun 29, 2006)

The original guitar player from the Soft Machine who appears on the "Jet Propelled Photograph" 'album'...later started "Gong"...and is still doing music down in New Zealand was a good friend of one of my ex-girlfriends...it is a very small world....



olivefun said:


> Soft machine?
> haha
> I am surprised.
> 
> I love Robert Wyatt


----------



## Ericthonius (Jun 29, 2006)

Obesus said:


> The original guitar player from the Soft Machine who appears on the "Jet Propelled Photograph" 'album'...



Every time I read a post in this thread mentioning, '_Soft Machine_', I can't get the song, '_Memo From Turner_', or the slightly re-aranged version , '_Memo From T._', outta my head for about an hour. Not that I mind but _Holy Pavlov, Batman!_, it really is funny because I've never heard, nor heard OF, '_Soft Machine_', outside the context of the lyrics of the above mentioned songs. Are the two instances, (The song and the group), related in some way?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 29, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Every time I read a post in this thread mentioning, '_Soft Machine_', I can't get the song, '_Memo From Turner_', or the slightly re-aranged version , '_Memo From T._', outta my head for about an hour. Not that I mind but _Holy Pavlov, Batman!_, it really is funny because I've never heard, nor heard OF, '_Soft Machine_', outside the context of the lyrics of the above mentioned songs. Are the two instances, (The song and the group), related in some way?



I've never listened to "Memo from Turner" closely enough to notice the lyrics, but "The Soft Machine" was the title of one of William S. Burroughs' ground-breaking novels. The band was from Canterbury, England, and I think Burroughs actually gave them the blessing to use the name. I've never heard of any Stones/Jagger connection with Soft Machine, even tho the band was big in London around the psychedelic heyday and toured the US with Jimi Hendrix. More likely that Jagger and/or the movie "Memo From Turner" came from were inspired by Burroughs.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 29, 2006)

Since we are talking about *Soft Machine*, Did you know Robert Wyatt's next band was called *Matching Mole *(a pun on "machine molle", French for Soft Machine)?

He and I used to write letters to one another a long time ago.

I visited him in England, when he lived in Twickenham and he and I went to a pub to drink (an awful lot of) beer.

*Ruth is stranger than Richard *is such a great album name.

I love the song "Soup Song".
I love his voice.


----------



## olivefun (Jun 29, 2006)

Obesus said:


> The original guitar player from the Soft Machine who appears on the "Jet Propelled Photograph" 'album'...later started "Gong"...and is still doing music down in New Zealand was a good friend of one of my ex-girlfriends...it is a very small world....




Daevid Allen, yeah, he was refused entry to the UK at a pivotal time.

I really liked his Bananamoon record. I think the Hugh Hopper song Memories was on it. Actually, I was living in new york when the Material LP came out. I love that song.
I have a recording of Robert Wyatt singing it.

Bill Laswell put out this record (He was a session guy at the time and this was his band) and had some teenaged singer do the vocals on that one track.I think Archie Shepp did the sax solo on it. I really liked the song (because I liked Bananamoon). 

I moved back here, to toronto. When I heard that girl was putting out her own record and there were going to be like no people at the record release party, I brought a friend of mine. We were literally 2 of 6 people to whom Whitney Houston played that night. Her voice was way more polished but she was fantastic. We talked to her a long time. she was so grateful anyone knew her. 

I just met the guys in the band, Audience who were in town last month. The son of Pip Pyle (of Caravan) is their record company guy/tour manager.

Shoenen Knife. 
Yeah, they are silly, but fun.
I don't know, I imagine they are pretty obscure. I saw them play live and well, they aren't great musicians, but fascinating to look at.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 29, 2006)

Cordara Orchestra - Jet Society


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm incurably a creature if the 80's, there was a lot of good stuff that slipped into obscurity so I could make a long list just by looking at my record collection (it took me a long time to convert over to CDs...)

Screamin' Sirens, The Gymslips, Peter and the Test Tube Babies, Serious Drinking, Toy Dolls, and speaking about unlistenable, I found a LP by a band called Art Phag. Imagine a thrash band with somebody sounding like Eddy Murphy singing... They did have one good song, and their album covers were individually painted, and the paint looked like they were stacked together wet, and then pulled apart (that suckered me in...)

Speaking of thrash, I even still listen to the one (I believe the first) single that the Beasty Boys made; it definately wasn't rap music. Maybe my wife is right and I really do have poor taste in music...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Friday (Jun 29, 2006)

Side 2 of Taproot - Neil Diamond and Dear 23 - The Posies. I don't know how much of a following the Posies had outside of their home area in the Northwest.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jun 29, 2006)

The Posies were a wonderful alt power-pop group: _Amazing Disgrace_ is a particularly magnificent set ("Ontario" and "Liar" are personal faves).

Currently lisening to the Mekons' "Long Trip to Jerusalem."


----------



## fatlane (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh wow, I just remembered the movie, _Complex World_, with a great bar band, The Young Adults. Loved their set. Loved the movie.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/6302499720/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## olivefun (Jul 1, 2006)

Speaking of the 80's, I used to love the Raincoats, ESG, Liquid Liquid...

Calahari Surfers...
yes this is quite a trip down memory lane...


----------



## Obesus (Jul 2, 2006)

....by Calamari Safari...from the upcoming Troma Meisterwerk movie...and "Springoffs" by Volkswhale....do I win on the obscurity factor again? They are easy to download if you know where to look!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 2, 2006)

Right now listening a second consecutive time to "Rusk", a self-titled CD by a femme-fronted Nowegian folk group. 

Earlier listened FIVE (count 'em!) times to London Jazz Composers Orchestra "Double Trouble Two", a 19-person ensemble led by a guy (named Barry Guy) who played on Elton John's "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road". (These guys are all heavyweight post-jazzers and improv-ers tho.)


----------



## fatlane (Jul 3, 2006)

"Just Couldn't Wait" - Grand Funk Railroad from their 1976 album, _Good Singin', Good Playin'_, produced by Frank Zappa.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

"Little Waltzing Country Song", by Trevor Mills.

.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 4, 2006)

"Power and the Glory" - Saxon


----------



## Obesus (Jul 9, 2006)

...by Kompressor...I must be in a malaise or maybe some mayonaise!  
He also does an absolutely Hi-larious version of Beck's "Debra"!! Right before he closed up shop, Andreas K., outta' Bremen, aka Kompressor, started selling Double CD's with all of his samples from his billions of songs with the suggestion to have fun with them and become your own Kompressor...and I got a copy! Wa-hooooey! Kompressor Junior awaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks hella obscure, Obesus! :bow: 

A side note (and nothing to do with Obesus' post): What is more obscure, silence or listening to obscure music? Does one thing obscure another and then get obscured by yet a newer thing? What is the most obscure molecule in the universe? Where is it?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow.
......


----------



## fatlane (Jul 9, 2006)

Silence isn't all that obscure, unless you get particular about _where_ the silence is.

I prefer the really really silent silence of a snowy morning without any traffic.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 9, 2006)

.....there is no silence like that of the music hall or observatory.....ahhhhhh!:bow: Oh...I used to be technician for an old Spitz projector in a planetarium in San Jose and having been an amateur astronomer since I was nine, you can imagine the fun I had during lunch hour...wanna' see the stars over Babylon in 2,500 AD...sure!! Bingo!  The only sound was the old motors and gears creaking and putting out eldritch vibes!



fatlane said:


> Silence isn't all that obscure, unless you get particular about _where_ the silence is.
> 
> I prefer the really really silent silence of a snowy morning without any traffic.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 9, 2006)

Obesus said:


> .....there is no silence like that of the music hall or observatory.....ahhhhhh!:bow: Oh...I used to be technician for an old Spitz projector in a planetarium in San Jose and having been an amateur astronomer since I was nine, you can imagine the fun I had during lunch hour...wanna' see the stars over Babylon in 2,500 AD...sure!! Bingo!  The only sound was the old motors and gears creaking and putting out eldritch vibes!



I know a lot of people are thinking this, but I want to say it.

I envy you.

Now, I actually found a silent spot in Southern California once. It was in a nature reserve run by U. Cal.-Fullerton. It was so quiet, I heard the spiders and sunshine.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

"Silence: Music's original alternative--Roots grunge!" 

--Todd Snider ("Talking Seattle Grunge Rock Blues")​


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 11, 2006)

I worked at a blues fest this weekend. Lots of obscure musicians. Not that's he's obscure (though more than he should be) but Hubert Sumlin headlined Saturday and he not only kicked ridiculous amounts of ass on stage, but also is an incredibly nice guy.

Highlights included Chris Buono, Dave Haywood, and Marc Muller (actually everyone was really good, but those were my favorites, along with Sumlin).


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jul 11, 2006)

Sumlin's amazing.Backed up Howlin Wolf for years.A living legend!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't even know if it can be found online... I only know I ganked it from my brother's playlist a few years back... Anyone use the 3D Mark software? Can't recall any specifics other than I know it tested your video settings... Anyway, the "theme" from the 2000 version of that program was a kick-arse "techno" mix, probably the only techno song on my entire playlist. I THINK it's obscure, but then again, I may be wrong.


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been getting slightly into Klezmer. The Klezmatics have been in consistant rotation for the past week or so.

Now Playing: Magnum. Fairly obscure in the States nowadays, although I read they were pretty big in Sweden.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 17, 2006)

Motorhead performing under another name... their "What's Words Worth" album.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 19, 2006)

....from the fabuloso "Swamp Tech" album by Quintron and Miss Pussycat outta' Spellcaster Lodge in the Ninth Ward o' New Orleans....bingorama!  
Nutrias to the Northpole!


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 19, 2006)

Bomb the Music Industry! - _Blow Your Brains Out on Live TV!!!_

This punk/hardcore band really likes exclamation points, and also encourages downloading their albums enough to actually have them up for direct download on their site: http://www.bombthemusicindustry.com/

And they're also really good.

On a more metal note, I had a dream that I found the album _Deliver Us From Evil_ by Kryst the Conqueror for $2 in a CD store just before it closed. I don't remember anything else in the dream, and I haven't even listened to them in months.

Song ended. Now it's Bomb the Music Industry! - _Does Your Face Hurt? No? 'Cause it's Killin' Me!!!_


----------



## olivefun (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh yes, Obesus 

What a lovely person John Cage was. 
I love to think of him and of course, his music. 

These years, after his death, sometimes I think of his voice, not his music, and that makes me smile. What a gentle soul he was. 
I will make a meal of mushrooms and think of him. 


"Silence is a Rhythm too", by the Slits is a favourite song


----------



## fatlane (Jul 19, 2006)

"Dark Side of the Moon" - Pink Floyd covered by a bluegrass band, The Austin Lounge Lizards.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 20, 2006)

"Lets Kill All The Rock Stars" -- Big Rude Jake


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2006)

"Kuch Kuch Hota Hai"... well, it's obscure _here._


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 21, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Lets Kill All The Rock Stars" -- Big Rude Jake


Heh... I think it's funny that some rappers are calling themselves rock stars now (Jay Z I remember specifically), but in rock-related communities it's a derogatory term.

Let's see... I'm not listening to anything right now. I'll have to find something obscure...

Aha! Genghis Tron's _Cloak of Love_ EP. Electro-Grindcore.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 21, 2006)

"The Mule" - Deep Purple live in Copenhagen, 1972

Obscurity through specificity.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, what's the most obscure thing you're listening to right now or in the recent past? If it can be downloaded easily, it ain't obscure. Try and stump the audience out there. Especially the music experts. They'll always like a heads-up on variety.
> 
> Mine? "Big Boss Man" by Jimmy Reed, right after "Hey Miss Bessie" by Jimmy Rushing. Love them old blues tunes...



actually, 99% of the music i download when i'm not on campus is out of print or too obscure for me to procure otherwise, even on amazon sometimes. so here's the stuff you've never heard of that i've obtained this summer:

guitar paradise of east africa (1991 afropop compilation, out of print, goes for about $99 used on amazon)

moe tucker - i spent a week there the other night (1994 album from the velvet underground's--get this--drummer. pretty awesome too. i think it's in print but i've only seen it online)

pylon - gyrate, hits, chomp (kind of like a female fronted gang of four, buds with r.e.m. whose hometown they share. cult band from the 80s. any band with an album called chomp can't be bad right? anyway, only their best-of and reunion album's ever been released on cd)

feelies - time for a witness, the good earth (another out of print 80s band with r.e.m. ties but alot more velvets-y. their stuff goes for $20-$30 online)

jonathan richman - jonathan sings! (the great jonathan richman has barely any albums from his true heyday, late 70s-early 80s available in the u.s. this one's alot of fun, with backup chicks and songs about playing tag and conga drums. a used one sells for about $50)

rachid taha - made in medina, diwan, tekitoi (euro-renowned arabic rock star whose albums are hard to find in the u.s. except in tower records stores with particularly good world music sections. these i just didn't feel like buying. does a great cover of "rock the casbah" sung in arabic though)

the goats - tricks of the shade (1992 rap album that's kind of political, out of print, sells for $30 or so, and not as good as i'd heard so i'm glad i didn't pay for it)

yeah i'm a real record geek. i doubt most here would know alot of my favorite bands either: that dog, imperial teen, archers of loaf, the dismemberment plan, kimya dawson ring any bells?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I don't know if I can match anybody's obscurity but here's some selections that I've listened to that aren't very popularized.
> 
> Little Trouble Girl (instrumental) - *Sonic Youth*
> Down Baby - *Loud Lucy *(I saw Loud Lucy "LIVE" in concert when they opened for Alanis Morisette years ago.)
> ...



oh man, great list. i'm a ridiculously huge sonic youth fan and i don't have the instrumental version of that. the nirvana tune and beck's air remix are definitely great. that beck christmas tune is hilarious too.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> Anything Katamari Damacy is obscure.
> Disco Prince and Katamari Mambo (Katamari Syndrome Mix) are some of my favorites.
> 
> "Institutionalized" -- Suicidal Tendencies
> ...



they might be giants! i just got my dad into them and he's obsessed with that song right now.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "Conservative Christian Right-Wing Republican Straight White American Males", by Todd Snider.
> 
> Been listening to some other Todd Snider, too.



FUCK YEAH! i looooove todd snider, he's one of the best country singers out there (not that there's a truckload of competition), and his lyrics are insanely witty most of the time, as on the phenomenal song you mentioned. i can't wait to get his new one.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I am learning about this woman, Vashti Bunyan and listening to her 1969 release.
> What a wild story.
> 
> Vashti Bunyan discovered by Rolling Stones manager Andrew Oldham, she had the looks of Francoise Hardy, while her sole LP was produced by Nick Drake guru Joe Boyd and arranged by Drake collaborator Robert Kirby.
> ...



i have just another diamond day! it's a cute album, really whimsical. did you know she put out her second album ever last year? like, 37 years after her first one


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> The Posies were a wonderful alt power-pop group: _Amazing Disgrace_ is a particularly magnificent set ("Ontario" and "Liar" are personal faves).
> 
> Currently lisening to the Mekons' "Long Trip to Jerusalem."



hell yes! it's funny cuz i could never get into the mekons' "classic" stuff too much but i too was hooked when i heard "thee olde trip to jerusalem". such a rousing anthem. the posies are pretty good too


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

oh and i'm listening to be your own pet and the new york dolls reunion album. and i guess my album's pretty obscure too.


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 22, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> the dismemberment plan... ring any bells?


I've heard of them. I'm not familiar with their work though. It's just that I'm a fan of Dismember, and, like how Godspeed You! Black Emperor turns up whenever I'm on the lookout for Emperor stuff, so does The Dismemberment Plan for Dismember.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 22, 2006)

"Return of the King" - Celtic Frost

Nice, classic, mid-80's Death Metal. Cookie monster vocals and everything.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> I've heard of them. I'm not familiar with their work though. It's just that I'm a fan of Dismember, and, like how Godspeed You! Black Emperor turns up whenever I'm on the lookout for Emperor stuff, so does The Dismemberment Plan for Dismember.



they're not metal as the name would have you think..."the dismemberment plan" is a reference to the movie groundhog day. awesome postpunk band though..kind of like a modern-day talking heads


----------



## fatlane (Jul 22, 2006)

"Overnight Bag" - Rory Gallagher

That song makes me cry.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

from Bert Jansch's "Alice's Wonderland".....I have been an Irish and Scottish folksong person for years...but I usually keep it well hidden under my avant work and interests...I used to do an hour long acoustic guitar show of folk and classical music..even with singing, every December 21st at Force-Nordstrom here in SF to celebrate the Solstice...damn...now you know almost all! AHA! :shocked: Oh...."A Woman Like You" on the "Best of Bert Jansch" album just gives me  cold shivers:bow:


----------



## fatlane (Jul 23, 2006)

Irish Revolutionary Songs by The Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem

"Brennan on the Moor" is m'favourite!


----------



## Obesus (Jul 23, 2006)

You have me all weepy and sad and Irish over here...oh...the pipes are playin'!



fatlane said:


> Irish Revolutionary Songs by The Clancy Brothers & Tommy Makem
> 
> "Brennan on the Moor" is m'favourite!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Santaclear (Jul 24, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i have just another diamond day! it's a cute album, really whimsical. did you know she put out her second album ever last year? like, 37 years after her first one



Have you heard the second one? Is it any good?


----------



## The Kid (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm listening to "Decide" by Seventh

They may not be obscure elsewhere, but over here in the states (at least where I am) they're all but unheard of.

First heard them in the game "Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis" an awesome game in it's own right.


----------



## Obesus (Jul 27, 2006)

....."The World Spins"....Angelo Badalamenti....that is just about the saddest thing I have heard...knew I was gonna' need that some foggy evening....


----------



## fatlane (Jul 27, 2006)

"You Got Livin'" - Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush

One of the most positive songs I've got. YEAH!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 27, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> FreeThinker said:
> 
> 
> > "Let's Kill All The Rock Stars" -- Big Rude Jake
> ...



BRJ was definitely talking about rock stars on this one:



> Salutations, boys and girls,
> And welcome to the modern world
> And the splendid stinking mess that the
> Others left behind
> ...


If you've never heard Big Rude Jake, he fronts a swing ensemble, much like the Cherry Poppin' Daddies, but with a bit more 'tude.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 27, 2006)

Lately, I've been listening to the Royal Crowns quite a bit.

Psychobilly for the new millenium.

Mostly hitting repeat on the songs "Heavenly Body From Outer Space", "Goonie Bird Rock", and "Ain't No Reason".

Not very deep stuff at all, but I dig the guitar.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

Pink Floyd, "Obscured by Clouds".


----------



## Obesus (Jul 27, 2006)

Thru the darkness 
of Future Past 
the magician longs to see 
one chants out 
between two worlds 
Fire - walk with me. 

"Doesn't she look almost exactly like Laura Palmer?"

David Lynch's new film, "Inland Empire" is going to premiere at the Venice International Film Festival....




fatlane said:


> "You Got Livin'" - Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush
> 
> One of the most positive songs I've got. YEAH!


----------



## Obesus (Jul 28, 2006)

...Greatest Hits...the one without a name at the very end, where the sheep are just bleating the heck out of themselves and having a grand old time....and that is the song....wild and crazy!:bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm telling you guys, you really haven't lived until you've heard Elsa Lanchester sing "Mrs. Badger-Butts."

And of course my other personal favorites "If you peek in my Gazebo" and "Linda and her londonderry Air."

Good stuff, good stuff.

Though, "Lola's Saucepan" and "Catalog Woman" are also really good. Can't forget those.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 29, 2006)

"Nineteen Eighty-Fourish" by Roy Harper from the "Jugula" album.


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 29, 2006)

For the past couple days it's been almost nothing but my best friend's ska-punk band, The Nerd Who Ate St. Louis's new album _If You're Happy And You Know It_.

Of course I'm biased because I did guest death metal growls on one song. It's the one on top, "Everything I Learned In Ninth Grade Biology." - http://www.myspace.com/thenerdwhoatestlouis


----------



## fatlane (Jul 31, 2006)

"The Mob Rules" - Black Sabbath... the version from the _Heavy Metal_ soundtrack.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 4, 2006)

Stan Webb's Chicken Shack...if I am not mistaken, this might be the long lost FA anthem...or maybe not...it is a bit ambiguous....and that is the way I think it was supposed to be...Kewl! Nothing like a bit of 70's British Blues to keep ya' honest! Cat's Squirrel...I play both the Clapton and Mick Abrahams versions...like the Mick one better...jazzier!


----------



## fatlane (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah, yes, the blues-jazz of Mick Abrahams... time for "This Was" right after Mott the Hoople live '74.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 6, 2006)

Yup...definitely where I learned to play guitar...listening to them lads! I still hear bits of Mick in a lot of my songs....he is still around and performing...and looks a lot punkier these days! Kewl  This picture was from about that same period...73-74....



fatlane said:


> Ah, yes, the blues-jazz of Mick Abrahams... time for "This Was" right after Mott the Hoople live '74.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 6, 2006)

...the inventors of _PERKY-GOTH_?? Abso-tootley! I mean, like, Roy Wood was in there with the Move and all of his songs about mental health issues, but the Faces merged Mod, Psychedelic and Proto-Punk with totally wacky imaginations....I am thinking the whole "Happiness Stan" mini-opera on Ogden's Nut Gone Flake...did I forget my meds this morning? Nope!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 6, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Thru the darkness
> of Future Past
> the magician longs to see
> one chants out
> ...



Although it'll be forever and a day before I see it...

I can't WAIT!

I'm fascinated with the idea of writing the script as the movie happens...

I'm no hijacker, so I'll add:

"Motorcrash" The Sugarcubes ​


----------



## Obesus (Aug 6, 2006)

You rock! Lynch was as excited as a five year-old with the possibilities of Digital Video while shooting "Inland Empire"...it sounds like he will never go back to traditional reel and sprocket film...this one is supposed to be even more non-linear and non-narrative than his previous films, so in a strange way, I think he is returning to the imagistic surrealism of "Eraserhead"...we will see! The other exciting news is that the second season of "Twin Peaks" should be coming out on DVD toward the end of the year...Lynch students and fans should be excited, because he is supervising the process himself in the Paramount studios, to insure that it meets his exacting standards! 

Just to insure that no one hijacks nothin' around these here parts, I will meet your Sugarcubes song and raise you a Sheep on Drugs "Motorbike."  

PS David Lynch fans rule..the few, the proud, the surrealist! :bow: 
http://www.dugpa.com/


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 6, 2006)

Dressy Blessy
Cree Summer
The Necro Tonz
The Pansy Division
The Red Elvises
Jiz and the Jerkoffs
Sleezus Fist

Just a few...


----------



## Obesus (Aug 6, 2006)

Outta' Frisco...Rock on! Excellent! :bow: 
Probably one of the most obscure SF bands outside of the whole Noise scene had to be Frank Discussion (Feederz) with me (Sons of the Widow) and Max Valerio...It was just called "The Parking Lot"...we did a few shows and it seemed to be pretty perky, but then Frank decided to become a Santeria priest and well.....only in Frisco, right?  Max and I are contemplating doing something together again...which is a good thing and Max' book, "The Testosterone Files" is finally out...
PS you might just like the Coachwhips! :bow: 



Reenaye Starr said:


> Dressy Blessy
> Cree Summer
> The Necro Tonz
> The Pansy Division
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Aug 7, 2006)

"Laser Love" - T. Rex. Pity he's not less obscure...


----------



## Obesus (Aug 8, 2006)

Sudden fog about 12 feet thick all over the place...does that help, Master? 



fatlane said:


> "Laser Love" - T. Rex. Pity he's not less obscure...


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

Obesus said:


> You rock! Lynch was as excited as a five year-old with the possibilities of Digital Video while shooting "Inland Empire"...it sounds like he will never go back to traditional reel and sprocket film...this one is supposed to be even more non-linear and non-narrative than his previous films, so in a strange way, I think he is returning to the imagistic surrealism of "Eraserhead"...we will see! The other exciting news is that the second season of "Twin Peaks" should be coming out on DVD toward the end of the year...Lynch students and fans should be excited, because he is supervising the process himself in the Paramount studios, to insure that it meets his exacting standards!
> 
> Just to insure that no one hijacks nothin' around these here parts, I will meet your Sugarcubes song and raise you a Sheep on Drugs "Motorbike."
> 
> ...



 Don't you toy with me....
I've been waiting to hear the words "Twin Peaks" and DVD in the same sentence for AGES! That will be so incredibly delish! 
It's so nice to mention "Eraserhead" as being one of my favorite films and not get a "huh?" or a "That? Why?" :doh: I was/am also fascinated with the whole strange behind the strange - Jack Nance's death. Anywho...

Hmm.. I'll see your "Motorbike" and raise you with Berlin's "Scream." Not totally obscure...


Ooohh Thanks for the link!​


----------



## elle camino (Aug 9, 2006)

Obesus said:


> Outta' Frisco...Rock on! Excellent! :bow:
> Probably one of the most obscure SF bands outside of the whole Noise scene had to be Frank Discussion (Feederz) with me (Sons of the Widow) and Max Valerio...It was just called "The Parking Lot"...we did a few shows and it seemed to be pretty perky, but then Frank decided to become a Santeria priest and well.....only in Frisco, right?


rad! you know frank? i used to be pretty close with the bassist in one of the later versions of the feederz, and i always thought frank and his wife were such wonderful, sweet people. 
i know how odd that sounds to anyone who doesn't know him and has only seen him onstage hurling around rat fetuses and whatnot, so it's always nice to run into someone else who does.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 10, 2006)

"I Work for the Government" - Empire State Human​


----------



## Obesus (Aug 10, 2006)

...but my friends Luna and Max are still in touch with him...Max belongs to the same Bembe' if I am not mistaken...I will never forget doing a video of Frank at the Gilman Street Project with...ahem...a dead dog around his neck...that video, as hard as it was to see, still wound up in the Re/Search "Pranks" video and Vale even gave me camera credit! Wild! Those were the olden golden days. Little known fact is that the silverware on the back cover of the "Teachers in Space" album came from my house and belonged to my mother...who knew? Frank is definitely an original and he is a fabulous guitarist and musician...I will also never forget him doing the live version of the Lewis Carroll "Lobster Quadrille" song at about 200 mph! Great stuff!



elle camino said:


> rad! you know frank? i used to be pretty close with the bassist in one of the later versions of the feederz, and i always thought frank and his wife were such wonderful, sweet people.
> i know how odd that sounds to anyone who doesn't know him and has only seen him onstage hurling around rat fetuses and whatnot, so it's always nice to run into someone else who does.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't know if you have seen the DVD of Eraserhead; the one supervised by directly by Mr. Lynch...but it is absolutely awesome...it was released with a DVD of his early films, like "The Grandmother" and "The Alphabet"...but one of the really obscure Lynchian treats is his 1 minuted short on the "Lumiere" video...where 50 prominent directors were given the Lumiere Brothers original camera and told to make a one minute film in one take in one single pan. Lynch's film is astounding..he packs as much into that puppy as most directors do in a full-length film...it is worth it for all of the films, but Lyhnch's just blew me sky high! 

Berlin....hmmmmmm.....I will raise you a Berlin and counter with I Am Spoonbender "Replaced with Toys" From the "Sender/Receiver" album...not only were they awesome at the last Psychic TV show here in Frisco, but they all work at Aquarius Records, so you can go over and schmooze with them and get rare releases! Kewl



Rainahblue said:


> Don't you toy with me....
> I've been waiting to hear the words "Twin Peaks" and DVD in the same sentence for AGES! That will be so incredibly delish!
> It's so nice to mention "Eraserhead" as being one of my favorite films and not get a "huh?" or a "That? Why?" :doh: I was/am also fascinated with the whole strange behind the strange - Jack Nance's death. Anywho...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 10, 2006)

Obesus said:


> I don't know if you have seen the DVD of Eraserhead; the one supervised by directly by Mr. Lynch...but it is absolutely awesome...it was released with a DVD of his early films, like "The Grandmother" and "The Alphabet"...but one of the really obscure Lynchian treats is his 1 minuted short on the "Lumiere" video...where 50 prominent directors were given the Lumiere Brothers original camera and told to make a one minute film in one take in one single pan. Lynch's film is astounding..he packs as much into that puppy as most directors do in a full-length film...it is worth it for all of the films, but Lyhnch's just blew me sky high!
> 
> Berlin....hmmmmmm.....I will raise you a Berlin and counter with I Am Spoonbender "Replaced with Toys" From the "Sender/Receiver" album...not only were they awesome at the last Psychic TV show here in Frisco, but they all work at Aquarius Records, so you can go over and schmooze with them and get rare releases! Kewl



"Lumiere" was AWESOME. I was slightly disappointed with Spike Lee and absolutely delighted with Lynch. His _was _jam packed, wasn't it? I have to agree - he was the man. I actually thought the entire project was an awesome idea.

The hubby & I were talking about the DVD release - according to that site a possible fall release, yippee! - and we recalled something... do you remember Lynch saying that he would never do the "deleted scenes thing" on DVD? He said something to the effect of, if he'd wanted those scenes shown, he would've left them in. They were deleted for a reason. He seemed to feel pretty strongly about that, so I wonder what changed his mind...?

Ok let's see... you're making me rack my brain here... "Love Again" by Baxter. "I need a friend..." Gotta love them horns. ​


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 10, 2006)

Temple of Blood - Prepare for the Judgment of Mankind

Awesome underground Christian thrash band from (I think) Alabama. I bought their album directly from one of the band members who's a real nice guy, and it was only $8, including shipping. Nice raw sound. The singer doesn't have the greatest voice he makes it work well with the music and he has a good range. Lots of melodic singing and guitar leads over some borderline death metal riffing and great drumming.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 11, 2006)

I am suspecting that Paramount just bowed to fan pressure, since there has been a concerted effort to get the deleted scenes back into "Fire Walk With Me"...with it's own website and letter-writing campaign...the hints of the third season of Twin Peaks are tantalizing and findable, if you search around the web enough...everyone has their own theory but the truth is that Lynch was creating as he went along and the other directors doing the show during the second season were not always on the same exact page...fascinating film history...:bow: 

Now for a total curve-ball...."Cthulhu-thulu" from the Caravan album "For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night"...how is that for thread relevance!??  




Rainahblue
The hubby & I were talking about the DVD release - according to that site a possible fall release said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

Obesus said:


> I am suspecting that Paramount just bowed to fan pressure, since there has been a concerted effort to get the deleted scenes back into "Fire Walk With Me"...with it's own website and letter-writing campaign...the hints of the third season of Twin Peaks are tantalizing and findable, if you search around the web enough...everyone has their own theory but the truth is that Lynch was creating as he went along and the other directors doing the show during the second season were not always on the same exact page...fascinating film history...:bow:
> 
> Now for a total curve-ball...."Cthulhu-thulu" from the Caravan album "For Girls Who Grow Plump in the Night"...how is that for thread relevance!??



Oh man! You're gooooooood.... 

Ok um... Had to think, sheesh!

"Problems" Bran Van 3000

"Jack me up and funk me up with entertainment." 





​


----------



## Obesus (Aug 12, 2006)

I just went ahead and bought me that puppy! Thanks for the tip....you have excellent musical taste...reminds me a bit of Mercury Rev, but with a whole different and very exciting melodic structure going on...excellent!

OK then, being the Ska, Reggae, Dub, Drum n' Bass monster that I am, I am descending down into the deepest of deep trippy-dub...none other than _Prince Charming_, who is just a wonderful person...used to be one-half of Lovecraft Technologies up in seattle until he split with Philosophy Major...PM then released his excellent solo effort "Hypnerotomachia" album a couple of years ago...Three-Headed Goat and DBSP records are where I tend to hang when I am not listening to Beethoven or Stockhausen and they have some wild and amazing material including most of these albums, but even Amazon will have them occasionally....these are still waaay underground...so, here we go with Prince Charming's "Fantastic Voyage"....the whole album...all the songs just tend to flow together...PC is also known as "The Martian Warlord" in Cosplay circles...it is a small world we live in!



Rainahblue said:


> Oh man! You're gooooooood....
> 
> Ok um... Had to think, sheesh!
> 
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 13, 2006)

Obesus said:


> ....these are still waaay underground...so, here we go with Prince Charming's "Fantastic Voyage"....the whole album...all the songs just tend to flow together...PC is also known as "The Martian Warlord" in Cosplay circles...it is a small world we live in!



Oooo I have that album - I used to buy most things on Wordsound (it was easy, the label only put out around 15 or 20 releases last I checked.) My faves were Prince Charming, Prince Paul (which I lost somehow and a CD I never owned is in the case) and especially the rapper Sensational's "Loaded With Power". I do a very good imitation I'm told of Sensational's "My Pocket's Fat" (from a different album) 
.......(my pocketh FAT!)


----------



## fatlane (Aug 13, 2006)

Just heard some reggae-rap from Apache Indian on a video that looks like a cross between Bollywood and Jamaica. Heaven.

Next up, Molotov's reworking of Falco's "Rock Me Amadeus": It's called "Amateur" and features a hot-dog eating contest as its central theme.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I love being introduced to new music!
New to me anyway...
I also love the weird, the wild, the esoteric, and anything that makes me move is always good too. 

This isn't really fair but...

"Recover Lover" The Jumpstarts





Unfair because no one _ever _knows who they are, and I'm sure the only reason I do is because I knew the trumper player & singer, April. The cute old woman on the cover is actually her great-grandma. The Jumpstarts were doing big things in the late 90s, but sorta fell apart. Sad too, because they were goooooood.​


----------



## Obesus (Aug 13, 2006)

Another great label is FGZ.....uhhhhh In Hungarian, that is Fekete Galamb Zene...home of the mighty "Fighting Cocks"..one of the only two Gypsy-Punk bands in London approved by the Holy Pontiff! Right on! Actually, they are very funny and punky and consist of three female singers, one guitarist and DJ Assassin...minimal punk! Kewl...I must say that you have excellent taste in offbeat music! Wunderbar und good on ye! :bow: 



Santaclear said:


> Oooo I have that album - I used to buy most things on Wordsound (it was easy, the label only put out around 15 or 20 releases last I checked.) My faves were Prince Charming, Prince Paul (which I lost somehow and a CD I never owned is in the case) and especially the rapper Sensational's "Loaded With Power". I do a very good imitation I'm told of Sensational's "My Pocket's Fat" (from a different album)
> .......(my pocketh FAT!)


----------



## Obesus (Aug 13, 2006)

I am sooooo there with that! The Master never fails....well...mostly!  



fatlane said:


> Just heard some reggae-rap from Apache Indian on a video that looks like a cross between Bollywood and Jamaica. Heaven.
> 
> Next up, Molotov's reworking of Falco's "Rock Me Amadeus": It's called "Amateur" and features a hot-dog eating contest as its central theme.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 13, 2006)

I tend to find that a lot of us have really excellent musical taste and I have found a lot of great new music in just the past few days, thanks to you and our friends...thank you!
One of the more obscure sub-groups of Drum n'Bass is Two-Step, which you don't really hear a lot of in the US...but I am diggin' on Artful Dodger's "Re-Wind"...an oldie but goodie!



Rainahblue said:


> I love being introduced to new music!
> New to me anyway...
> I also love the weird, the wild, the esoteric, and anything that makes me move is always good too.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Aug 13, 2006)

Los Tigres del Norte.

Well, they're obscure to most non-Mexican folks.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 14, 2006)

You want OBSCURE, eh? Well then, how's about Spanish Industrial band from the late 1970's, early 1980's: Esplendor Geometrica! Aha! My knowledge of incredibly obscure music is nearly as encyclopedic as the Master's...aha! :shocked: 



fatlane said:


> Los Tigres del Norte.
> 
> Well, they're obscure to most non-Mexican folks.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 14, 2006)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Down Among the Deadmen


----------



## fatlane (Aug 14, 2006)

"Danger Zone" - Black Sabbath, 1987, when Glenn Hughes was the singer. Originally supposed to be an Iommi solo, but the asshats at WB had other thoughts.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

Basket by the Crossed Out Heirs
or
American Blackout by Zodiac Killers


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 15, 2006)

Shah - Beware


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

The Joke Is On You - The Sarcastix


----------



## fatlane (Aug 15, 2006)

"Lofty Mountains and Flowing River" - Wang Fandi on the _pipa_.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

Suspicious Minds by Sanity Assassins.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 16, 2006)

"Bel El Mahdi" - Souad Massi

She's a hit in Algeria...


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2006)

The French Passion of Animality Opera by Foxy Shazam, tho I think this one might sort of be beginning to make the rounds.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 17, 2006)

The Black League - Doomsday Sun EP


----------



## Obesus (Aug 17, 2006)

"Necronomicon"...in honor of the arrival in the mail today of Chaosium's "The Nyarlathotep Cycle"....it is _always_ Halloween here at the abode....


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow. Sometimes this list is intimidating! When I see five in a row that make say, "Who?" I'm impressed.

Ok...

"Dogg Star" Ladybug Mecca

Remember Digable Planets? Well the female of that trio is doing her own thing now and her songs are kick ass.

edited to add:




​


----------



## fatlane (Aug 17, 2006)

Great. Now I can't choose _what_ I want to listen to next.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 18, 2006)

I have trouble determining what is and isn't obscure when it's from the 70's and 80's. It's easy for old stuff to be obscure NOW, but that doesn't mean it was then.

But I've only heard this band referenced once and that was the person who reccomended them to me, so I'll go with it.

Van Der Graaf Generator - The Box - CD 4 "Like Something Out Of Edgar Allen Poe"


----------



## Tooz (Aug 18, 2006)

"Cover It With Gas and Set It On Fire" by Ween.

Love the song, LOVE it and been looking for another file of it, but no one has it.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 18, 2006)

"Honey White" - Morphine

Veddy veddy cool band. Mark Sandman's (lead singer) death was so strange and sudden... I've never gotten into Treat Her Right, but I dug Morphine. Bluesy, jazzy - what's not to like?  





​


----------



## fatlane (Aug 19, 2006)

"Initiation" - Todd Rundgren.

Nothing like a Todd Rundgren release for instant obscurity.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 20, 2006)

Robey- Paris Paree
Apotheosis- O Fortuna

the first I only got because I got a promo copy, the second was played at clubs at one time, but was tough to find anywhere. I hear there are plans to re-release it, though. Perhaps it will have a new lease on life.  

I listen to several foreign language pop artists (two favorites- Adriano Celentano and Mylene Farmer), so their work would be more obscure here, but I'm sure it is downloadable on FL sites.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 20, 2006)

"Prendi L'Onda" - Fiamma Fumana 
Album releases on the 29th... gotta get it!


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

"Sweet Melody" - Zap Mama




​


----------



## olivefun (Aug 23, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "Sweet Melody" - Zap Mama
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah Zap Mama, how fantastic.
I have seen them live 4 or 5 times. Fantastic singers, fascinating to watch Marie Daulne and the rest of them. Their records are great, but so much better in performance, that I haven't wanted to play the cds. Now I think I will.
Thank you.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 23, 2006)

!.0 by Fiamma Fumana... really into their blend of traditional and electronic music with beautiful female vocals on top. The Italian bagpipes lend a lovely little Celtic flair. Mind, it's not the Irish Celtic, but the Cisalpine Celtic...


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Ah Zap Mama, how fantastic.
> I have seen them live 4 or 5 times. Fantastic singers, fascinating to watch Marie Daulne and the rest of them. Their records are great, but so much better in performance, that I haven't wanted to play the cds. Now I think I will.
> Thank you.



Olive you ROCK!!! 
I'm so jealous - that is too cool. Another reason to like you - great taste in music.​


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 24, 2006)

I just got back from a nice 6-mile walk during which I listened to...

- Toxik
- 65Daysofstatic
- Seiben
- A Wilhelm Scream
- Skyclad

Skyclad and 65Daysofstatic aren't really obscure but I think the rest qualify.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 28, 2006)

....to find the holy grail of Tardcore, I believe I may have found an answer! Little Fyodor and Babushka. The clothes, the Casio, the expressions..these are things that cannot be produced by any but the truly weird...the CD is on order from Amazon and I am almost afraid to download the MP3's for fear of having too much joy and happiness in my life. I have spoken. Food fortunata, move over!  Rock on!


----------



## sophie44 (Aug 28, 2006)

rusted root live CD over and over...I am at work an its the only cd I brought


----------



## Obesus (Aug 30, 2006)

I have heard the true sound of bliss and its' name is Little Fyodor! The glory and despair of ever even attempting to match his brilliance....oh, the pain! Wa-hooooey...this guy is fabulous! Ahem. Dude rocks out! :bow: 
PS "Watching the Squirrels" is just sooooo disturbing, yet sweet and looney.
Sigh.:smitten: 



Obesus said:


> ....to find the holy grail of Tardcore, I believe I may have found an answer! Little Fyodor and Babushka. The clothes, the Casio, the expressions..these are things that cannot be produced by any but the truly weird...the CD is on order from Amazon and I am almost afraid to download the MP3's for fear of having too much joy and happiness in my life. I have spoken. Food fortunata, move over!  Rock on!


----------



## Obesus (Aug 31, 2006)

(Fallen Angel Remix) by Penal Colony...one of the very few Industrial Bands I listen to still, besides Whitehouse and Nurse with Wound...


----------



## fatlane (Aug 31, 2006)

Oort's Viking-clad death metal from Estonia, magically accompanied by Viking-era instruments...


----------



## Obesus (Sep 5, 2006)

Hands down: "Bingo!" has been shouted in the house and the shouting can be heard from here to Cape Cod...must have taken weeks to find that one! I salute you with grace and humilty and tears in my eyes....damn....Estonia...I was looking more at Moscow...should have known....I am "stupid, stupid, stupid.." (re-enacts entire scene from Plan Nine From Outer Space) AHA The original soundtrack to Plan Nine! AHA!!! 



fatlane said:


> Oort's Viking-clad death metal from Estonia, magically accompanied by Viking-era instruments...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 5, 2006)

Inspector Clay is dead - _murdered_ - and someone's responsible!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 5, 2006)

...a small town, but there were people, nonetheless!  



fatlane said:


> Inspector Clay is dead - _murdered_ - and someone's responsible!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 5, 2006)

OK, here's obscure...

I just mixed a loop of "Tiiiiny bubbles... iiiiiiiin the wiiiiiine... maaaaake me happy... make me feel fine" with a loop of John Cage's "Music of Changes", Gyorgy Ligeti's "Requiem for Soprano and Two Mixed Choirs", and "Revolution No. 9" by The Beatles. 

The Beatles track plays twice through, Ligeti three times, Cage eight times, and Don Ho sings that line about 79 times. Total length: 16:05

I call it "Revolutionary Atonal Hawaiian Cage Match". It's about 16MB, if anyone's interested in it.

Yes, I'm experimenting with "moderate psychological pressure". 

I think it's making me physically ill right now. Wild.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 5, 2006)

You OK, dude! Merely listening to tunes listed in that thar' combo is giving me seasickness...but the obscurity factor is high in the mix, not the individual songs, as you notate. Excellent! Rock on! 
PS...Penderecki also very very kewl...lots of car horns, sreams and honking noises and he BHM to boot! Rockin'!



fatlane said:


> OK, here's obscure...
> 
> I just mixed a loop of "Tiiiiny bubbles... iiiiiiiin the wiiiiiine... maaaaake me happy... make me feel fine" with a loop of John Cage's "Music of Changes", Gyorgy Ligeti's "Requiem for Soprano and Two Mixed Choirs", and "Revolution No. 9" by The Beatles.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatlane (Sep 5, 2006)

Herr Ligeti passed away in June of this year, after a protracted illness. I miss him as much as I miss Steve Irwin.


----------



## Rainahblue (Sep 9, 2006)

"At the Same Time" - I Am Jen






Probably not obscure for much longer now that MTV has discovered her and purchased song rights.  Sigh.​


----------



## fatlane (Sep 9, 2006)

"Alice's Restaurant" - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Obesus (Oct 11, 2006)

Tibetan Tantric Choir...Guhyasamaja Tantra Chapter II...natch!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 11, 2006)

Never Was A Love Like Mine by Gale Garnett.

I love that song.


----------



## saintbeatrice (Oct 31, 2006)

would be goods - the camera loves me..... great fucking album, great fucking song.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2006)

"Am I Evil" - Diamond Head


----------

